# Do you have experience with this buyer?



## ilyaz (Apr 27, 2011)

I recently found this buyer of electronic scrap:

http://cjenvironmental.com

Sent them about 60 lbs of boards from HDDs, floppy drives, CD/DVD drives etc and only got $12 back. They said these were low-grade boards, not high-grade as I expected. I have about 120lbs of MBs plus some other similar scrap that I want to sell and I originally thought this buyer might be a better alternative to eBay since there will be less hassle, but after this "trial run" I am not sure whether they pay enough.

Anyone else have experience with this buyer?

Thanks!


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 27, 2011)

im in canada. that 60 lbs of boards would be about $240.00 here...Jim


----------



## Claudie (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm in Iowa. We get $2.00 a pound for those kind of boards at the local scrap yard so they would have been worth about $120.00 here.


----------



## joem (Apr 27, 2011)

Scrap yards here will give you about 5 bucks.
Buyers will may give you from $69 and maybe up to $169, and even up to $240. It's a learned lesson, just keep hoarding the boards until you get a better buyer.


----------



## escrap (Apr 27, 2011)

Joem,

Is that five bucks a lb for motherboards or is that for hard drive boards.


----------



## joem (Apr 27, 2011)

escrap said:


> Joem,
> 
> Is that five bucks a lb for motherboards or is that for hard drive boards.



that would be 5 bucks for all. that's why I got into buying boards from people here. they get way more from me.


----------

